# Informative field training sites



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

With so many new field training folks that have been posting lately, I thought I would share. Here are some web sites with informative training articles. 

http://dobbsdogs.com/library/retrievers/index.html _(Dobbs does use an e-collar, if you do not like e-collars, you can adjust your training to use his patterns but with your training method). _


On this next one, if you scroll down to the bottom of the page, you will find several articles written by Glenda Brown (she's awesome!).

http://www.everythinggolden.com/field_article.htm

Of course, these are but two, if you have others you would like to add, please do! I would love to increase my library.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks!
There are also some good basic ones on the GRCA website.

http://www.grca.org/events/field/field_want.html


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

www.waterdogtv.com click on 'At the line' different topics/video's

I know there are a ton out their but can't remember them.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

http://rushcreekpress.com/page6glossaryarticles.html

A variety of topics.

EvanG


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

The RTF or Retriever Training Forum is a great resource: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/

It's funny you should mention Dobbs. My Lab, Kali was trained with the video tapes and books that Dobbs did for Tri-Tronics. It's a great program if you're a decent carpenter.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

JimS said:


> It's a great program if you're a decent carpenter.


 
That's too funny, I thought the same thing when I read his book!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

This is a great idea! My favorite articles are the ones from Everything Golden. I will have to think about other places I have found info and I will be sure to post them here.


----------

